# Preparing a knife for myself.



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

One of the problems I had as a knife salesman and polisher is dealing with buffoons. The moment "Jim Bowie" saw the pocket clip he just had to fondle the knife. These guys were always "experts" and they always clarified their request by saying they wanted to "hold my knife." Not just see it, but "hold it."

And as you might guess, despite a stern warning, they would 'thumb' the edge of a knife I wanted to eat with. But now there was blood all over their hand and I had find an autoclave before I could eat.

Well, no more. I'm retired. I do not have to limit my polishes to 18 degrees. Now I can make a bevel for me and me alone. Just like that all stainless knife, this eating knife will be taken to 5.4 million grit.

Now, my wife and I do not eat out often, but we did yesterday, and I took a polished knife. We're glad I did, just to dice the salad alone. This smaller folder will be more discreet, be amazing keen for the more aggressive bevel width, and polished for any main dish we wish to order.

I'll try to post "in progress" pictures.









*Edit: BTW, it takes a lot of fine grit stones to get to 5.4 million.*


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I got a nice wide, uniform bevel--both left and right--with a formation of a "utility sharp" edge. Got it with only three stones.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Fearing the power would go off again as it did last week, I just hammered through the paste polishing. Everything was going smoothly--always a bugaboo to superstitious polishers--so I decided to go for broke!

Oh, and the edge mikes out at a smidgen under 15 degrees.

I have polished only one other knife to 5.4 million grit, which is the end of the line for polishing steel. They don't make anything finer. Besides what could it cost, really?

Well, it wasn't that bad, after all, only 18 bucks for the knife, 4 for Wisconsin sales tax, and 9 for shipping. Heck, that's only 31 dollars!

Factor in the 750 bucks for time and materials and it's only 781 dollars delivered. Hey, it's under a 1,000..


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Your pockets must bulge like a balloon.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Eh, I'm retired. I go where I want, I sharpen what I want and I carry what I want.

If you want to feel sorry for someone, pity the fool that grabs me. Any pocketknife polished with nanodiamond slurry cuts right to the bone as easily as slicing a pat of butter.

I often wonder what the togishi craftsmen of old Edo would have done to katanas if they could have pushed their edges to 5.4 million grit. We'd all be speaking Japanese...


----------

